# HELP-Pricing 325xi Good deal??



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

Am I getting a good deal?
Looking to buy a 325xi Steel Blue, pp,sp,cwp,xeon,auto,HK,leather
This is my first BMW. MSRP is $39,620 dealer has offered it for $37520. Does this sound good? I went in with some info. off the net with all my numbers and started with an inv. of $36320 and worked my way up. It wasn't hard to get this price from him, so I wonder if I could get them any lower? Dealers price includes $200 for advertising also. Should I pay this or get him to knock it off price if I can. Think I'm about 2.7% over invoice. Haven't been able to find any holdback/rebate or other info. on the car.

HELP!! Good deal????


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

bimergrin said:


> *Am I getting a good deal?
> Looking to buy a 325xi Steel Blue, pp,sp,cwp,xeon,auto,HK,leather
> This is my first BMW. MSRP is $39,620 dealer has offered it for $37520. Does this sound good? I went in with some info. off the net with all my numbers and started with an inv. of $36320 and worked my way up. It wasn't hard to get this price from him, so I wonder if I could get them any lower? Dealers price includes $200 for advertising also. Should I pay this or get him to knock it off price if I can. Think I'm about .027% over invoice. Haven't been able to find any holdback/rebate or other info. on the car.
> 
> HELP!! Good deal???? *


Sounds like a great deal; jump on it!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

three posts.... three boards... jeez.. haha... not trying to be the uptight cross post monitor... (=


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry about that , just signed on today and learning my way around. Trying to figure out how to put faces in postings also.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: HELP-Pricing 325xi Good deal??*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Sounds like a great deal; jump on it!!!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: *


What Jon said, take it and be happy  I was pleased to get 1500 over invoice :eeps:


----------

